# Need Accucraft C-16 Tender



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

All, 

I picked up and Accucraft C-16 Bumble Bee loco for $78.00. Missing the pilot and smoke stack (found at hobby shops). 
I need a tender for it. 
Anyone have one in need of a good home? 
Thanks, 
Marc


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure it was an ACCUCRAFT C16? Could it have been an ARISTOCRAFT C16 by any chance?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Aristocraft C-16 that needs a new home. The tender is full of batteries and a sound system but I can remove them...


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys, 
I am looking for and Accucraft C-16 tender, preferably #268. 
Yes, it was an Accucraft C-16 Bumble Bee. 
I also picked up a complete Accucraft # 278 C-16 for $200.00.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's a steal! 

Have you emailed Cliff at Accu to see if there's a broken one lying around that you could fix?


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, 

I did contact Cliff. 

No luck. 

Thanks, 

Marc


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

It's hard for me to imagine that a complete Accucraft C-16 was sold for $200, or just the loco for $78. How is that possible? Did they have damage (other than the missing pilot and stack)? 

I purchased a used, first generation Accucraft C-16 6 months ago for $1000 and felt that I did ok consider they sold new for $1600+. Are there anymore Accucraft C-16s available for $200?  

Enjoy your locos! They are nice looking and run well. The first generation one's have some small issues, but I'm very happy with mine. 

Greg Coit 
[email protected]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
This is why I questioned about an Accucraft C16 for that cheap. When I picked up my C19 from Jonathan last week, he commented that C16's were REALLY difficult to get. He said guys just don't want to part with them. If you got one for a $1000 that would be a great buy! As a matter of fact, Rio Grande Southern Railroad Hobbies has a #268 Bee right now for $2700 with Airwire and Phoenix. They also have a 268 without RC and sound for $1852.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Kind of hard to believe. 

I also picked up a # 278 in great condition, needed pilot and Cliff had one. 

The #278 complete engine & tender was $200.00 

Both accucrarft. I actually going to correct the 278 tender to a prototype wood frame. I have a friend who does brass work and is going to distress some brass for the frame and tender crossmembers


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, 
Where are you picking these up for $200? I've got an early #278 that I re-motored and re-did most of the piping. If I could find them for that price I'd get another. 
John


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlyans on 04/30/2008 2:51 PM
Marc, 
Where are you picking these up for $200? I've got an early #278 that I re-motored and re-did most of the piping. If I could find them for that price I'd get another. 
John




Me too!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 




Greg Coit

Arcata, CA


----------

